# is 6 GB enough data?



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

Just curious.


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

Yeah. Driver App, Mileage Tracker and GPS surprisingly don't use up as much data as you think. If you're doing it full time, maybe that's different. Part time, it's plenty. I'm on an 8GB plan and Pandora uses up most of my data.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Full time no, also it would help to know what else you use your phone for like social media, games, music etc

I have unlimited now but used to have a widget that told me how much I used with a meter


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

6GB is plenty.


----------



## JimJitsuEsq (May 4, 2017)

I'm full-time and use less than 5GB per month with about 1GB left over. Be sure to download your local Google map for offline use.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Full time just Uber and Lyft I used to use like 2GB. Now Uber does in app nav automatically and I tend to run Amazon as well, using more like 3GB.

If you like to browse the internet, particularly if you watch video clips you'll burn a lot more data. Bring a book with you, it'll save you data.


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

6gb is okay..
But..
You cant afford to watch por*..
Like the pro.

Later today..
OP goes to his cellphone carrier..
I would like to increase my data plan..
I want to watch por* at work..


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

I'm full time and usually use between 3 and 6 gigs a month between my phone and tablet. I do have a few spots where I wait for rides that have wifi so that certainly helps but most my data is from watching videos and stuff


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

RideshareGentrification said:


> I do have a few spots where I wait for rides that have wifi so that certainly helps but most my data is from watching videos and stuff


Apple or Android? Do you ever experience any glitches after you receive a ping on wifi and then your phone switches to cellular while heading to your pickup?


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Apple or Android? Do you ever experience any glitches after you receive a ping on wifi and then your phone switches to cellular while heading to your pickup?


Use to be both now just android and no no issues at all


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

6 is enough for rideshare, unless you use YouTube or stream music.


----------



## Donshonda (May 3, 2016)

Unlimited plan.... why bother worrying?


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

Donshonda said:


> Unlimited plan.... why bother worrying?


If u don't need it why bother paying for it? I save about $50 a month not having unlimited and never come close to using all of our data on my family plan. If you're big on streaming video and music then It makes sense


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Urbanappalachian said:


> Just curious.


How much porn do you watch?


----------



## Donshonda (May 3, 2016)

RideshareGentrification said:


> If u don't need it why bother paying for it? I save about $50 a month not having unlimited and never come close to using all of our data on my family plan. If you're big on streaming video and music then It makes sense


I have 6 lines on the plan... Multiple teenagers and all the snapchat and social media BS they use......We kept running out of Data.. Plus I drive and listen to music the entire weekend... So unlimited data? Was the smart way to go for me... Sure ill pay extra but I never worry about what the damn wifi password is where ever I go.... Screw that.


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

Donshonda said:


> I have 6 lines on the plan... Multiple teenagers and all the snapchat and social media BS they use......We kept running out of Data.. Plus I drive and listen to music the entire weekend... So unlimited data? Was the smart way to go for me... Sure ill pay extra but I never worry about what the damn wifi password is where ever I go.... Screw that.


Yeah no teenagers here so that makes sense I never worry about wifi much. I do have it auto connect at home but if I ever got to the point I was worrying about data I'd upgrade to unlimited too


----------

